# هل أحد يعرف شركة في السعودية تبيع توربينه هوائية مع المحول والعمود - 10 كيلواواط



## Ahmaaad (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

فيه منزل بعيد عن خطوط الكهربا وفي مكان غني بالهوا تقريبا على مدار السنه 

أعتقد أن 10 كيلو واط توربينه هوائية كافيه للمنزل - مع إن هذا الرقم ربما زياده عن اللزوم ! (ما اعرف كم متوسط الإستهلاك للمنزل) إذا أحد يعرف كم متوسط استهلاك المنازل في السعودية يفيدنا مع الشكر 

المنزل في منطقة الجنوب يعني مكيف حار أو بارد نادر الإستخدام 

هل أحد يعرف شركات تبيع توربينات في السعودية أو على الأقل في الإمارات ؟ 

كم التكلفه تقريبا للتوربينه مع المحول والعمود 

أعتقد ان الشركات الصينية رخيصه مقارنه بغيرها ! 

تحياتي للجميع ..


----------



## Ahmaaad (26 أكتوبر 2011)

هل احد يعرف شركات تصنع مثل هذا التورباين بأسعلر رخيصه وطاقة أعلى شوي؟؟ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI7jJGj0fZs&feature=related

http://aristapower.com/wind/our-systems/windtamer-4-5-gt/


----------



## رشيد الديزل (30 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي العزيز انا شاهت تربينات موجوده بجده ولكن قوتها خمسه كيلو وبامكانك اخذ تربينتين وسعرها ليس باهض ولكن تكمن المشكله في البطاريات فانت حين تحتاج الى عشره كيلو من الطاقه فانك تحتاج الى 10000 امبير اي انك تحتاج الى50 بطارية سعة 200 امبير؟ وانت احسبها


----------



## Ahmaaad (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخ رشيد/

بارك الله فيك 

أعتقد أن 5 كيلوا واط ربما تكون كافيه وسوف يتم تجربتها أولا لنرى النتيجه وهل يتطلب زيادة العدد..

هل تذكر اسم الشركة اللتي تبيع التوربينات في جدّه أو السوق ؟ 

لدي سوؤال لو سمحت: 

ما فائدة المحول Power Electronics converters and inverters إذا كان لابد من وجود بطارية؟ 

والمفترض أن المحول ضمن الكميه. 

والنقطه الأخرى ربما يختلف الرقم 200 امبير للبطاريه الواحده !


تحياتي لك


----------



## corrida89 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

قم بجمع فاتوراتك لمدة سنة 
قم بحساب مجموع استهلاكك للكهرباء لمدة سنة و قم بقسمة الناتج على 12 (عدد الاشهر) لكي تعرف احتياجك لمدة شهر


----------



## Ahmaaad (3 نوفمبر 2011)

عزيزي corrida89

المشكلة إنه لا يوجد كهرباء أصلا في المكان ولكن سوف أبحث عن منازل مشابهه في الإستهلاك والمكان لكي أحسب الإستهلاك في الساعه

سلام


----------



## sayedsarhan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*عن طريق مساحه مقطع السلك*

يعنى تشوف السلك الى داخل بيغذى البيت كام ملى
وكل ملى ب 5 امبير وبعدين تضرب الناتج فى 220 تحصل على الحمل
يعنى لو سلك التغذيه 35 ملى يبقى 35*5=175امبير
ونضرب الناتج فى 220 يساوى 38500 وات
يعنى حوالى 38 كيلو وات
هكذا تعرف حمل المنزل كام

وبالنسبه للتوربينه انا هنا فى مصر اقدر اصنعهالك لو تعرف طريقه للنقل و التركيب انا تحت امرك


----------



## Ahmaaad (5 نوفمبر 2011)

sayedsarhan قال:


> يعنى تشوف السلك الى داخل بيغذى البيت كام ملى
> وكل ملى ب 5 امبير وبعدين تضرب الناتج فى 220 تحصل على الحمل
> يعنى لو سلك التغذيه 35 ملى يبقى 35*5=175امبير
> ونضرب الناتج فى 220 يساوى 38500 وات
> ...



من المستحيل أن المنزل يستهلك حمل كامل على السلك 100% لمدة 24 ساعة! لكي تحسب الإستهلاك عن طريق حجم السلك 

-------

بالنسبه للتصنيع: ممكن توضح أكثر, أين و كيف تصنعها؟ 

سلام


----------



## a.adel (6 نوفمبر 2011)

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد ردم


----------



## sayedsarhan (6 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmaaad قال:


> من المستحيل أن المنزل يستهلك حمل كامل على السلك 100% لمدة 24 ساعة! لكي تحسب الإستهلاك عن طريق حجم السلك
> 
> -------
> 
> ...




اولا مش مستحيل مجال الكهرباء و الاحمال ده عملى
احنا لما نكون عايزين نعرف نشغل الجهاز بسلك كام ملى بنستخدم المعادله الاتيه
ثانيا انا قولتلك على ابسط طريقه تحسب بيها الحمل وهى عن طريق انك تشوف البيت اساسا كان الاصل بياخد كام وتشتغل على كده
انما ممكن لو عايز تحسبها بطريقه اكتر احترافيه
تبقى تشوف حمل كل جهاز وتشوفه كام امبير وتضرب الامبير فى الفولت يطلع الوات
ولو اجهزه بالحصان يبقى كل حصان ب746 وات وتعمل حساب انك تضرب فى المعامل بتاع الاستارت بتاع الموتور
وهكذا

وعلى الاساس ده الفنين بيحددو مساحه مقطع السلك علشان كده قولتلك شوف مساحه مقطع السلك واشتغل على كده
السلك النحاس المعتمد الواحد ملى=5 امبير
السلك الالمونيوم الواحد ملى = 1 امبير

وبالنسبه للتصنيع انا عندى فريق تصنيع وبحث علمى ونصنع مثل هذه الاشياء وغيرها
حسب الطلب
والمكان احنا فى القاهره


----------



## رشيد الديزل (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Ahmaaad قال:


> الأخ رشيد/
> 
> بارك الله فيك
> 
> ...



اخي العزيز المحل الي اعرفه يبيع اتربينات اسمه الحياه لطاقة الشمسيه ومكانه في طريق مكه القديم في كيلو 3 تغريباً انتبه يوجد محلين محل العيسائي لطاقة الشمسيه هذا لا يبيع اتربينات الرياح
اما عن سؤالك عن المحول بنسبه لتربينات الرياح فالمحول ياتي مع اتربينه فادته هيا تحويل الكهربة منdc الىac اي من التيار المستمر الى التيار المتردد والفائده اثانيه هوى فصل شحن البطاريات حينما تكون ممتلائه هذا مايحافظ على البطاريه الى عمر اطول
ويمكنك استعمل اناره 12vولكن عيبها انها سريعت الخراب ولا تعمر الى فترات طويله بينما ذات الجهد 220vفهيا ذات كفائه وعمر اطول (ومستعد الى اي مساعدات تقنيه) وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## Ahmaaad (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخوي رشيد ..


----------

